# Marley Tiles Ltd,Delamere,6-10



## kevsy21 (Jun 13, 2010)

The Marley Tile Factory was built and started production in the 1950s t
at Delamere near Chester.
Three production lines, one automatic, two semiautomatic;one line were used only intermittently utilising the machine crew operating one of the other lines; capacity was operating at 12 million plain plus 9 million large tiles or 16 million large tiles. If the third line was fully operated on a single shift the capacity would be increased by 12 million plain tiles. Profiles produced were the plain, feature,Ludlow Major, Modern and Wessex tiles.
The factory closed in 2007.Considering it has been shut 3 years, it is still in reasonably good condition.Although,it appears some demolition has taken place.The site is huge and has an old quarry and lake behind the buildings.
Visited with Georgie and The Cat Crept In.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jun 25, 2010)

Since i was passing the site today, thought i would have another quick look.Surprised to see a lot of damage has occurred in the short time since we visited.


----------

